
Resale of E-books Ruled Illegal in EU - hhs
https://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/international/international-book-news/article/81151-second-hand-e-book-retailers-ruled-unlawful-by-eu.html
======
detaro
Bad headline: The Advocate General does not have the power to "rule" anything,
but gives an opinion (that is often followed) to the court which rules the
case.

------
bediger4000
> "Rightsholders of digital works protected by copyright, such as ebooks,
> music downloads, films and games, will welcome the advocate general's
> Opinion that the resale of ebooks is unlawful under EU law."

Wow, really? Because most mainstream economists have a resale market as
something that makes a good more valuable, and so higher priced.

This is the best I could find in 2 minutes of googling:
[http://web.mit.edu/2.813/www/readings/Thomas2003.pdf](http://web.mit.edu/2.813/www/readings/Thomas2003.pdf)

